# Nach dem ersten Frost



## Nymphaion (14. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es passiert: diese Nacht hatten wir den ersten Bodenfrost. Gestern haben wir noch eingeräumt, geerntet und gerettet was ging. Heute früh hab ich Bilder gemacht und der Unterschied zu den sonnigen Bildern von vor ein paar Tagen könnte nicht größer sein:

 
Auf den Seerosenbecken ist zum ersten Mal in diesem Herbst eine dünne Eisschicht

 
Der Frost hat die Irisblüte ganz durchsichtig gemacht, fast als wäre sie aus Eis und würde gleich in der Sonne schmelzen

 
Der Palmkohl steht da und hat silbrige Reifkristalle auf seinen Blättern. Vermutlich sehnt er sich langsam nach dem warmen Kochtopf

 
Das bunte __ Schilfrohr leuchtet jetzt wie nie zuvor

 
und die Samenstände der __ Schwertlilien sind aufgeplatzt und sehen aus als hätte sie ein Kunstschmied gehämmert

 
Zumindest im Gewächshaus blüht der __ Lotos noch immer - obwohl seine Blätter schon am Verwelken sind

 
Die letzten Lotossamen werden langsam reif. Was daraus wohl werden wird? Eine durchschnittliche Sorte, bei der er sich gar nicht lohnt ihr einen Namen zu geben? Oder ist vielleicht ein Volltreffer dabei?

 
Auf den Beckenrändern im Gewächshaus sind jetzt alle frostempfindlichen Pflanzen aufgereiht. Jeden Herbst nehme ich mir vor, dass es weniger werden müssen, und im folgenden Herbst stehen dann mehr als je zuvor da ...

 
Die Beete mit den frostempfindlichen Gemüsesorten haben wir gestern auch abgeerntet und alles in die Halle gebracht

 
Das muss alles noch eingemacht oder verkocht werden bevor es richtig kalt wird. Unsere Halle bringt zwar ein bißchen Schutz vor dem Frost, aber mehr als vier oder fünf Grad Unterschied zu draussen kann sie nicht bieten

 
Die Katzen machen das einzig Vernünftige bei diesem Wetter. Wuggerl hat heute früh beschlossen dass er im Bett bleibt


----------



## axel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hallo Werner 

Jo jetzt wirds wohl ernst mir der kalten Jahreszeit :?
Wir hatte hier noch Glück + 1 Grad heut morgen , aber schon reif auf den Rasen . Noch is nix erfrohren .

Super tolle Fotos 

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hi Werner,

tolle Bilder   - Danke fürs zeigen 

Leider funzt es ja noch nicht richtig, dass man hier zu den angezeigten Bildern die Exif´s sieht. Deshalb wollt ich dich mal nach deinem Kameratyp + ggf. Objektiv fragen ? Hier auf Arbeit hab ich leider keinen Exif viewer installiert ...


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Leider funzt es ja noch nicht richtig, dass man hier zu den angezeigten Bildern die Exif´s sieht.



@Ralf  Nee, das kannst Du so nicht sagen. Werner hat diese Bilder als Anhang zum Beitrag eingestellt, die Exif-Funktion bezieht sich auf die Useralben. Das sind zwei paar Schuh!



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Fotofreunde,
> 
> die Exifdaten eurer Fotos werden in den Useralben ab sofort ausgelesen und angezeigt.



@Werner

Tolle Bilder - und richtig pötische Texte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

aha  ... hatte das nicht so ganz kapiert worauf sich das bezieht


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hallo,

die Kamera ist eine Canon EOS 350D, das Objektiv Sigma DC 18-200 mm 1:3,5-6,3. Im Original sind die Bilder auch scharf. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum sie im Forum leicht unscharf aussehen?


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hi Werner,

das liegt wahrscheinlich am Runterschrauben der Größe, damit die Forensoftware die Bilder "frißt".


----------



## axel (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hallo Werner 

Versuch es mal mit ner Bildgröße von 1000 x 750 Pixel = 50 kB und ner mittleren Komprimierung .


lg
axel


----------



## rut49 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Hallo Werner,
schöne Bilder hast du uns gezeigt und dann noch die tollen Kommentare dazu!
Da macht´s doch gar nix, wenn sie etwas unscharf sind.
Unser Teich hatte noch keine Eisschicht, aber der Rasen hatte einen weißen Überzug.
Ich finde: viel zu früh, wir wollten doch noch einen sonnigen Herbst, oder?
Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Nach dem ersten Frost*

Moin Werner.

Tolle Bilder - und Unmengen an "Futter". 

Conny hatte vor einiger Zeit darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Bilder nach der Verkleinerung besser nochmals nachschärfen sollte. 
Evtl. versuchst Du das mal?
Ansonsten eher etwas kleiner (Pixel) und weniger Komprimierung (lieber mal auf 100 oder 99 % lassen).


----------

